# October show—-what’s a good birth month?



## jcarr492 (May 3, 2011)

ok I know everyone has a preference on what month they like their doe or wether to be born in for a certain show time. If we’re looking for a heavyweight for our mid October show...what month do u prefer the goat you buy to be born in? Dec, Jan, or feb? There is one born 12/19 that looks really good but we’ve never bought one in December. We’ve bought Jan, feb, March and April. Didn’t know if we’d be reaching the heavyweight limit of 130lbs if we bought a December born. They gave to be between 70-130lbs. These are his current photos. Thoughts?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you like him, maybe buy him and a younger one for backup.


----------

